# Review of Foam Backed Vinyl Siding Insulation



## NJSidingGuy (Aug 8, 2013)

Prodigy third Generation siding boards and Crane insulated panels are popular in New Jersey, including Bergen, Essex, Morris and Passaic county. However, it's our experience, the full back product doesn't always properly insulate your home for the good money you're paying.

*"Here is a little secret about insulated siding panels they don't want you to know"*

Crane Foam Backed Vinyl Siding in NJ

*It's not the best insulator*

There are 2 types of insulated siding. One has the insulation glued to the back and the other has the insulation slipped behind when siding is installed. It accomplishes the goal of keeping the siding firm and strong but I don't believe it insulates the house better than dow board insulation. Check out my website http://www.NJDiscountVinylSiding.com for more siding infomation

http://njdiscountvinylsiding.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/siding-scaffolding-1.jpg
Save money, it is not always necessary to tear off the old facade to install insulated siding

*Why foam backed vinyl siding doesn't insulate well
*


House siding types are different and they can't fit in every angle
Cutting vinyl siding tears off the insulation
To install you must tear off the insulation with your hands to fit on wall
The perimeter around windows, the doors and house are exposed for air drafts.

http://njdiscountvinylsiding.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Picture-0013.jpg
Basic siding insulation boards cover all areas of your house

A house in Ridgewood or Glen Rock NJ has many angles which Alside's Prodigy vinyl siding or Craneboard can't be completely placed in.

We were introduced by this product by a large sales company we worked with. The company was excited with the new vinyl siding material.

Installing siding years ago, I didn't think much about it. We figured a multimillion dollar reputable company knew what they were talking about.

*Our Experience installing insulated siding panels*

To install this siding it must be cut with a circular saw because each piece is thick. The conventional way of cutting it with aluminum siding shears will not work, unless you tear off some of the insulation in the back with your hands.

http://njdiscountvinylsiding.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Picture-081.jpgSometimes you must tear off the back insulation to make siding fithttp://njdiscountvinylsiding.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Picture-083.jpgThe insulation around the pipe has been torn offProdigy Insulated Siding Panels - NJ Contractors

The shape of the house doesn't make it possible insulate the entire house. I remember applying it on a house in Union or Hudson county and thinking it wasn't insulating well.










If your house is a box than it could be insulated better because the siding is placed in straight rows and there are not many angles to cut. However, if your house is an old Victorian in Wayne, NJ or Clifton, NJ with many angles than there will be many areas the insulation will not stay. Even if you have a boxed house I believe it still won't insulate properly.

*The insulation can't properly fit behind windows and doors.* 

Sometimes the windows and doors have irregular carpentry around its perimeter and makes it extremely difficult for this thick siding to fit properly. Sometimes you have to tear off the glued insulation from the ends of the panels so siding can flex and be placed properly.

Around the windows and doors there can be open gaps of 2 inches where there is no insulation and it makes it easy for cold air to penetrate. Imagine all the windows and doors in your house having 1 1/2 inch gaps. That's a lot of drafts.

http://njdiscountvinylsiding.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Picture-246.jpgFoam insulation doesn't always press against the window

Factory end of has 1 inch of insulation removed

Even if you don't have irregular carpentry around them, each end of Crane or Prodigy foam backed vinyl siding has 1 inch of insulation cut back. The reason for this is to interlock 2 pieces of siding together. However, you don't need to interlock by the windows.

See how it does not properly insulate your house. Also, there are other areas, like the porch, electrical fixtures and corners of the house.

Siding around wiring, looks properly installed

http://njdiscountvinylsiding.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Picture-073.jpg

Torn off siding insulation, sometimes large pieces of insulation is removed

http://njdiscountvinylsiding.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Picture-076.jpg

Trying to make siding fit, a smaller piece of insulation is removed

http://njdiscountvinylsiding.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Picture-097.jpg

Insulated Vinyl Siding Panel Insulation in New Jersey

You want the solid wall look and believe it will insulate your home in West Orange or West Caldwell? Hopefully, this vinyl siding review helps. It is a good product but has a major flaw.

However, we realized there is a way to apply this material and keep your house well insulated. Check out this simple installation instruction below.

Solution for foam backed sidingApply one layer of fan fold insulation board and foam backed secondary. The insulation boards will cover any areas Prodigy foam backed vinyl siding can't reach to keep house properly insulated.http://njdiscountvinylsiding.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Picture-0062.jpg
The entire house has standard insulation panels installed first

The cost of the insulation is around $400 more and worth it if your heart is set on insulated panels. We installed this process on a gutted house in Bergen Couny and it was warm in the middle of winter.

Hey, New Jersey, let me know if you need or have any siding questions.


----------

